# North myrtle question



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

We are headed to north myrtle next weekend...not a huge fan of myrtle, too many people for my taste but kinda got roped into it. Would like to fish some. Are there decent places close by to fish in north myrtle? Done a little research, I think there is a pier relatively close by and it appears to be a waterway of some sort to the the north but I'm not familiar with the area at all. I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks....


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Cherry grove pier and 53rd avenue public boat access.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, thank you, generally go to the outer banks.....just trying to get some ideas for myrtle since I know nothing about the area.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Also have Apache pier right there near 22. Surf fishing is going to be tough this time of year unless you're staying in a residential stretch. Just too many people to bother.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I know the reputation of fishing in myrtle is not promising. Just looking for a glimmer of hope. The notion of sitting on the beach for a week baking in the sun is a bit daunting. Got myself into it so I just to bite the bullet I guess. Staying in a residential stretch from what I gather, we'll see. Appreciate the imput, guys. At least the the 'view' will be great for an old sob. And then there's that.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Are you going to the residential area south of the pier?


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

I believe it is south of the pier but can't swear to it. It's a free week at the beach. My girlfriends niece has a friend whose parents own the place....not exactly sure where it's located other than north myrtle and relatively close to the pier. Also found out today we may have access to my buddy's friends 32 foot boat. Hope that works out. Not an offshore deal but at least we will be mobile inshore if it happens. Fingers crossed. Would really dig doing some fishing for flounder, reds, trout. Again, just not familiar with the area at all. Wouldn't know where to start, but looking a little more promising.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

If your south of the pier in the house area more then likely you can probably fish all day. Just let the swimmers right of way. I've never had a problem. When you get south of the houses it gets crowded. Was down there a couple weeks ago and caught a load of good size whiting, had a couple bull whiting to go with them. Caught all off sand fleas. Had a couple blues hooked up but got off in the wash


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Really appreciate the feedback, guys. Yeah, not looking to put the swimmers out. I remember a few years ago at nags head when the folks started streaming out around ten am. We had been out since around sunrise and a momma started shooting us dirty looks when her kids got too close to our lines where we had been fishing for hours. We backed off, got to take that stuff with a sense of humor. Hoping for the best next week. Again, thanks for the info, would certainly be happy with some whiting. Next to flounder, pompano, sheepshead, spade fish....hell they are all good. Love some whiting though. Deep fried, my oh my. Good stuff. Were you fishing a hole or a slough? I know myrtle has the reputation of being flat and shallow on the beach.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Just a hell yes to whiting story...my brother and I went to nags head a while back and did our normal early morning 7-11 run for coffee and breakfast bites....spent all day fishing at Oregon inlet. Came back up up to nags head starving, not literally, but very, very hungry. We went to Golden Corral and they had fried whiting on the buttet and it was SO GOOD. We were very hungry but I can't blame our enthusiasm all on that. It was truly great....it was just a buffet at Golden Corral but it was one the most satisfying meals I think I've ever had.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Hey ncdead, please keep us posted on how you do.

FYI, (I can't speak for that particular Golden Corral, but...) what you see on menus and in grocery freezers as "whiting" is often not what folks in SC/FL call "whiting" (and I would think that would be particularly true for a national chain like GC and folks up that way call them "sea mullet.") That "whiting" is in the family _Merlucciidae_ (cod-hake-haddock), but yeah they are good.


----------



## Jerktherod! (May 18, 2016)

Or Virginia mullet. Quite tasty smoked, fried and baked.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Hey ncdead, please keep us posted on how you do.
> 
> FYI, (I can't speak for that particular Golden Corral, but...) what you see on menus and in grocery freezers as "whiting" is often not what folks in SC/FL call "whiting" (and I would think that would be particularly true for a national chain like GC and folks up that way call them "sea mullet.") That "whiting" is in the family _Merlucciidae_ (cod-hake-haddock), but yeah they are good.


Yeah, I can't guarantee what I ate....but man we were so hungry and fish hit the spot. Was just what the doctor ordered at that particular moment in time. They said it was sea mullet...could have been carp and I would have tore into it like a pack of hounds and been grateful. One of those times when a hot meal was much appreciated. Could have chewed the bark off a tree and been happy. Just one memories that stick with you. Damn good when it was needed.i will post a report. Expectations are not high in terms of fishing this time of year but we'll see. Mostly sitting on the beach seeing the sights stroll by I think....not many fishing folks in this crew but I'm hopeful. Anytime you take fishing poles along you got to have hope. Thanks guys, happy fishing to y'all.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I too am heading to myrtle beach for the first time for shows and fishing while the wife shops. I totally a surf guy, no boat and 75% fish for sea mullet/whiting exclusively with sand fleas. Im going Oct 27-Nov 2. I plan on taking my sand flea rake. We are stating at oceans 22 hilton oceanfront 2200 block n ocean blvd. Fishing for whiting from the beach I was taking a two piece 9 ft rod. Will that work or I have from 7 to 13 ft. I fished charleston and tides really run far out on low tide so I just need input on what to expect also. Will the trout be around then? If I have to go to pier I will but I wouldn't think tourist on the beach would be an issue then. Im trying to not take my full fishing arsenal so thanks in advance for fishing in october advice.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I work for the contractor that built the new Hilton in the 2200 block. I was down there almost every other week for meetings and inspections for a year and one-half. Fished the surf almost every trip even late into November 2014. Caught spots, bull whiting, black sea bass and one afternoon I caught a 28 lb red drum on 17 lb test. All were caught in the area of Dayton House, Meridian Plaza, Boardwalk and the new Hilton. Fish bites (shrimp & blood worm), real shrimp, cut up whiting and spots were my various baits. I use a Penn 9' two-piece Power Stik that I bought back in '99 when they were still made in America with a Penn 650 Spin Fisher reel. Good luck to you.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks oldguy, sounds like exactly what I needed to hear on what to take. My reels have 20lb powerpro so if any red drum are hungry I will be ready. Probably take a 11ft teo piece for lower tides.


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, we fished a few nights in the surf but didn't do anything. Mostly the rods stayed on the porch....much too crowded on the beach during the day to try to surf fish. We checked out cherry grove pier but nothing much was happening. Went parasailing which had never done before....it was a fun week even though we didn't fish much. Very hot.


----------

